# Sketer Pee - Is started



## ffemt128 (Mar 14, 2010)

I got evertying mixed for my skeeter pee last night. Will allow it to sit until tomorrow after work then start my yeast starter and get that pitched. This should be interesting.


----------



## Julie (Mar 14, 2010)

WooHoo


----------



## Leanne (Mar 14, 2010)

Great. Let us know how it goes please?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 14, 2010)

So you are not using the slurry?


----------



## IQwine (Mar 14, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I got evertying mixed for my skeeter pee last night. Will allow it to sit until tomorrow after work then start my yeast starter and get that pitched. This should be interesting.



Did you see my correction of the sugar to the starter ??


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wade E said:


> So you are not using the slurry?





I don't have anything going to make a slurry from. I will be using a starter as IQwine recommended. 

My melomel done fememented over again, I extracted some of the melomel and added it to my starter for the "pee". I just added my first 4 oz of Pee Must to the starter about 10 minutes ago, thos little yeasties are going nuts over this stuff. I have about 3/8 of foam ontop of the starter right now. Will continue adding Pee Must until it is time for the FD meeting then see what goes when I get home. May pitch it tonight if it is going well enough.

Thoughts?


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 16, 2010)

I came home from FD meeting last night and my starter was churning away. I added the starter to the must last night. This morning I can say......



My PEE is fermenting.....​


----------



## IQwine (Mar 16, 2010)

don't you just love it when that happens


----------



## Julie (Mar 16, 2010)

mind was racked to a carboy last night and it is bubbling away. Will be bottling the riesling this weekend, so I think I will start another skeeter pee with an elderberry slurry.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mmmmmm Elderberry wine. Haven't had that in ages. Need to figure where to get some of those for a batch. Buddies of mine in Ft Hill, PA make Elderberry wine that was delicious.


----------



## Julie (Mar 16, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Mmmmmm Elderberry wine. Haven't had that in ages. Need to figure where to get some of those for a batch. Buddies of mine in Ft Hill, PA make Elderberry wine that was delicious.



Well, I'm just going to have you up here drinking some elderberry wine. Out of 18#, I get 12 gallons of wine. 6 gallons of a full body and 6 gallons of a blush. It is very good.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 17, 2010)

Julie said:


> Well, I'm just going to have you up here drinking some elderberry wine. Out of 18#, I get 12 gallons of wine. 6 gallons of a full body and 6 gallons of a blush. It is very good.




I can only imagine....


I checked on the PEE again this am, a nice frothy head has formed on the must. Gave it a quick stir to keep everything going.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Mar 17, 2010)

this pee sure is a frothy mother, i've never had foam issues before on any batch!


----------



## IQwine (Mar 17, 2010)

your yeast is happy


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 17, 2010)

My PEE is really frothy and that's not a personal problem that needs checked. It really is foamy.....Can smell the alcohol forming though so that's a good thing. SG tonight was down to 1.062, I'm guessing sometime tomorrow or Friday I'll add the other bottle of lemon, should be to 1.050 before the weekend.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm gonna rack mine over to a carboy tomorrow night... hope it doesn't make it explode


----------



## vvolf34 (Mar 18, 2010)

Doug: Dont forget to add your nutrient and energizer too.



What yeast did you use? I have made two batches and neither one was foamy. The only foamy thing I ever had was Wade's chocolate strawberry port and I used Lavlin D-47.


----------



## IQwine (Mar 18, 2010)

EC 1118 it looks like lemon meringue pie when it's going well.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Mar 18, 2010)

Racked mine over from the primary to carboys tonight, SG is about 1.03, slowly fermenting along!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 19, 2010)

vvolf34 said:


> Doug: Dont forget to add your nutrient and energizer too.
> 
> 
> 
> What yeast did you use? I have made two batches and neither one was foamy. The only foamy thing I ever had was Wade's chocolate strawberry port and I used Lavlin D-47.



As IQwine said, I too used EC 1118 and it does look like meringue from a pie. 

I checked the sg again last night it was down to 1.04 from 1.05 in the morning. Didn't check today, will likely transfer to carboy tomorrow sometime then patiently wait.


----------



## Julie (Mar 19, 2010)

I transferred mind a couple of days ago, I ended up with a 5 gallon batch and a 1 gallon batch. The 1 gallong batch is clearing already and the 5 gallon is dropping off the top part is lighter than the bottom. I am expecting to have this cleared within the month.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 19, 2010)

Checked a little bit ago. I'm at 1.022 now. Will be moving to carboy tomorrow.


----------



## IQwine (Mar 19, 2010)

Success


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 29, 2010)

I believe my pee is done fermenting. I need to check the sg tonight. I haven't seen any activity in the airlock or bubbles in the pee for 2-3 days. It's been 2 weeks since this was started.

Same pretty much goes for my Berry Melomel, no noticable activity in a few days.

I'll likely rack off into clean carboy over the weekend.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 11, 2010)

I checked the sg of the pee, it is done. SG was .990 . It doesn't taste very tart to me. I took a small sample and back sweetened a little and still doesn't have much of a lemony flavor. I think I may need to add some juice when I back sweeten to give it more of a lemonaid taste. Not sure. Looking for suggestions.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 12, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> ...... It doesn't taste very tart to me. I took a small sample and back sweetened a little and still doesn't have much of a lemony flavor. I think I may need to add some juice when I back sweeten to give it more of a lemonaid taste. Not sure. Looking for suggestions.



Doug,
I've found there's some variance in the potency of bottled lemon juice; some have more kick than others. Be aware that the lemon flavor can "hide" when the Pee is dry. I see that you sweetened a sample "a little". Try adding a bit more sugar to another sample and see if it'll force the lemon flavor out for you. If the lemon still doesn't pop, try a bit more sugar. If even after a good sweetening, the lemon doesn't come through, then you may want to add some more lemon. Some people use frozen concentrate to back-sweeten, others use more lemon juice. I actually keep fresh lemons in the fridge and slice a small wedge and shove in the bottle before serving.

Be careful not to add too much lemon though. Skeeter Pee is typically a high acid beverage already. Bump the acidity too much and it'll strip the enamel off your teeth and burn a hole in your stomach.
- Lon


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 12, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Doug,
> I've found there's some variance in the potency of bottled lemon juice; some have more kick than others. Be aware that the lemon flavor can "hide" when the Pee is dry. I see that you sweetened a sample "a little". Try adding a bit more sugar to another sample and see if it'll force the lemon flavor out for you. If the lemon still doesn't pop, try a bit more sugar. If even after a good sweetening, the lemon doesn't come through, then you may want to add some more lemon. Some people use frozen concentrate to back-sweeten, others use more lemon juice. I actually keep fresh lemons in the fridge and slice a small wedge and shove in the bottle before serving.
> 
> Be careful not to add too much lemon though. Skeeter Pee is typically a high acid beverage already. Bump the acidity too much and it'll strip the enamel off your teeth and burn a hole in your stomach.
> - Lon



I was planning on stabilizing and backsweetening soon. My sg was .990 when I checked over the weekend. I wanted to wait til I had time to take care of this properly. I was going to backsweeten as suggested wait a few days for everthing to mesh together and then if needed add a little more lemon. 

It tasted okay to me although my wife thought it could have a more lemon flavor. I like the idea of the slice of lemon while serving. May give that approach a try.

Welcome to the forum Lon, it's good to have the creator of Skeeter Pee here.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 12, 2010)

*welcome LON*

Its a great pleasure to have you here! Many of us in here enjoy a good PEE!

Thanks for your idea on this, as you have seen we have tweaked it, drank it , changed the name, but it will always be Skeeter Pee!

Glad to have you here, would you like to pull up a stool? Have one on us!

Heres one for you Lon, thanks for coming in and saying hi, great to see you!!!





Troy


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2010)

Minnmaker, rumour has it that you are the inventor of this skeeter pee is this true?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 13, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Minnmaker, rumour has it that you are the inventor of this skeeter pee is this true?



You got it; just my little contribution to home winemakers everywhere. Hoping to share and learn from everyone here on the forum. Cheers


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 13, 2010)

We just finished a successful five gallons of pee ourselves but took the advise of vvolf34 by reversing the process of fermentation. Well not so much reverse it but eliminate the need for a yeast slurry or yeast starter.

Simply put, I didn't have anything coming off of primary and am not all that patient with a yeast starter so...

.....I started the fermentation with just the sugar water and other nutrients. 18 hours later fermentation was going nicely and I added the first full bottle of RealLemon.

I acted like Devo and "whipped it real good."

Two hours later I added the second bottle and once again went "Devo" on it.

48 hours later gravity was down to 1.050 so the last bottle went in and once again I whipped in the oxygen.

I too noticed the lemon meringue pie phenomenon. It looked like a crown of foam.

SG continued to drop quickly and it was almost to 1.0 before I racked everything, including the lees to carboy to let it finish to dry 7 days after I first pitched the yeast.

Four days later we added sulphites, mixing all the lees up into suspension. Then degassed with vacuum aspirator. 

Soon after we added the Kielsolel and a few minutes later chitosen. Clearing was visible almost immediately.

We've since racked to a clean carboy leaving the lees behind. We drew off half gallon of wine and sweetened it with half a cup of sugar. Seemed perfect so we made a slurry with five cups of sugar and added it to the carboy.

It's going to go into beer bottles not too long in the future.

Thanks Lon for a great idea, hope you don't mind the TWEEKS we've made.


----------

